# Greenline post hole digger



## joshc (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm not familar with these? Is it a brand or maybe a design? Do they work ok? I've found one with a 10" bit for $250 used.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

$250 sounds good it it's in good working condition.


----------

